# anchors



## bazz1 (Dec 20, 2008)

gday 
i want to know what is the best way to anchor up without a heap of rope lying around the place.any ideas would be great thanks.
bazz


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

I use a dive reel with a short piece of rope that then attaches to the anchor trolley. Once I run out the required amount of anchor line the whole setup gets chucked in the water. It unclips and can be left in the water if you need to paddle off. Recovery is straight forward.


----------



## oldandbent (Feb 11, 2008)

Great idea. Love it!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

i use the same sort of thing but its a plastic handline that has a centre that you hold and the outer rim revolves around 
$9.00 bcf

craig


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I like the ideas above - at the moment I use a Hobie Anchor which has a bag for the line. The bag clips to the yak and the line feeds out through a hole in the end of the bag.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice set up with the dive reel. How much does one of them set ya back? Also, what sort of breaking strain do they have?


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Not sure on the breaking strain of the line, varies from reel to reel, must be 100lb+. At the top of the anchor is a very small zip-tie that acts as a weak link should the anchor get stuck, snapping it with a damned good pull causes the anchor to invert, retrieiving upside down.

The reels vary in price, I picked that one up on Ebay for around $40 Au. Get one with a decent locking mechanism, as that takes the strain when anchoring in a tide


----------



## Baldric (Dec 1, 2008)

Love the Zip tie idea. I have mine currently just tied at the end and if it ever got stuck I would be stuffed... Will have to look at adding a short length of chain or improvising the same system with the line. Thanks for the tip. (I am constantly amazed at all the subtle things that can be done to improve a Yak...)

Cheers,

Baldric


----------



## YakCult (Nov 4, 2008)

V8rob said:


> I use a dive reel with a short piece of rope that then attaches to the anchor trolley. Once I run out the required amount of anchor line the whole setup gets chucked in the water. It unclips and can be left in the water if you need to paddle off. Recovery is straight forward.


What a great idea....


----------

